# TMI. Diarrhea in early pregnancy



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I wondered if you could help at all please? 

I'm 7+3 weeks and for the past 2 weeks, I have had to stop my metformin  because of recurring diarrhea every 2-3 days. I'm not sure if this is normal or not in early pregnancy. 

I have been pregnant before and have either had really bad nausea or morning sickness, never recurring diarrhea. 

Should I be worrying about this or not? 

Please and thank you 

Jdm


----------

